# He left on Friday night.....



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

taking with him just a few changes of clothes, toiletries and his laptop. He moved just down the street to his mom's for the time being (I think it'll be longer than "the time being" as we don't have the income for two separate households). He's been back 5 times this weekend and each time we were able to chat like friends although I cried a few of the times he was here, asking if this is what he truly wants, his answer was always yes.

He wants me to make a list of stuff I need done around the house so that he can help get them done. He started by changing the deadbolt and having extra keys made...one for himself. I don't get that, but didn't question it because I feel like he's still part owner of the house and if he's going to be fixing stuff when he comes over maybe I should just roll with it for awhile. I really don't mind him coming by, heck, if we can be close friends, I'd rather have that than enemies. 

He's promised to help with my living expenses, keeping our finances the same as they've always been (joint checking to pay bills and whatnot) and to let each other know when we are going to spend anything out of the ordinary. I always tell him when I pay a bill just to keep him in the know. Since he's decided that he wants to hand the house over to me, with no interest in selling it and collecting his portion of the equity I suggested we put together a separation agreement that states that; he agreed. I'm not sure how to write our own agreement in terms of the debts we owe and his visitation with our son since it's basically whenever they want to get together. Do I just say "husband has open visitation times with son"? Our son is 15 and can walk the 1/2 block to see his dad anytime he wants. It's all so confusing. We want to get through this doing it ourselves without the use of a lawyer since he's basically giving me everything except his personal belongings and we don't have the money to hire attornies. Has anyone else done their own divorce on amicable terms with their spouse?

Sorry for my Sunday night ramblings, it's been a weird weekend.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

No. Why r you getting divorced? I would guess everytime he leaves it'll be for a little longer. I wouldn't take a chance, have a lawyer draw the papers up, be safe not sorry


----------

